# Windows 10 update stops at 61%



## garystop (Jun 25, 2021)

cant seem to get beyond 61% when updating windows 10.
I have cloned original drive an SSD, put a larger one in. Not sure if that would effect it. that was over a year ago .

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20190622140820.000000-480
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 32 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (159 GB Free); D: 931 GB (375 GB Free); H: 118 GB (38 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GL752VW, ver 1.0, s/n BSN12345678901234567
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver _ASUS_ - 1072009, s/n G8N0CV19L66735D
Antivirus: Norton 360, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since you are skipping several versions, ( assuming you are trying to upgrade to 21H1) it is best to download MS Media Creation Tool, run it to make a USB memory stick, backup all your data and boot the USB and do a Custom Install; deleting all partitions.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your log shows *Norton 360* is being used with your very outdated copy of Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
Windows 10 tends not to do as well when using a third-party antivirus app.
Windows updates failing to install is one of the primary issues.
That's why it's recommended to stick with its built-in antivirus app - *Windows Security* aka Windows Defender.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That version is no longer supported as of 21 May 2021. Do a clean install after backing up any data you want to keep. I agree completely in regard to norton. Norton is a free download from the support page for both of my personal systems. I will not use norton even if it is free.


----------



## garystop (Jun 25, 2021)

lunarlander said:


> Since you are skipping several versions, ( assuming you are trying to upgrade to 21H1) it is best to download MS Media Creation Tool, run it to make a USB memory stick, backup all your data and boot the USB and do a Custom Install; deleting all partitions.


Not sure about the skipping version stuff, i update constantly about every three months. Delete all partitions? I dont have partitions on hard drives. I have three hard drives, one external.


----------



## garystop (Jun 25, 2021)

flavallee said:


> Your log shows *Norton 360* is being used with your very outdated copy of Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
> Windows 10 tends not to do as well when using a third-party antivirus app.
> Windows updates failing to install is one of the primary issues.
> That's why it's recommended to stick with its built-in antivirus app - *Windows Security* aka Windows Defender.
> ...


How is my copy of windows 10 outdated, I update all the time.? cummulative updates security updates etc.. currently version 1909. never been offered a different way to update. from microsoft. Im a bit confused here.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are running build 1909 and as I said, it is no longer supported. Up to you, IF you want it updated to the latest ie supported version, then do the clean install.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

garystop said:


> How is my copy of windows 10 outdated, I update all the time.? cummulative updates security updates etc.. currently version 1909. never been offered a different way to update. from microsoft. Im a bit confused here.


Your computer is running *Version 1909 Build 18363* which was released in November 2019. 
*Version 2004 Build 19041* was released in May 2020.
*Version 20H2 Build 19042* was released October 2020.
*Version 21H1 Build 19043* was released in May 2021.
Your copy of Windows 10 Home 64-bit is definitely outdated.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

There is a tool called SetupDiag that might shed more light on the reason for the upgrade failure.

It is available here:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/upgrade/setupdiag

Download and run SetupDiag.exe. It does require .Net Framework 4.6, so you may have to install that first if you don't have it already. It is available for download at that same link.

SetupDiag will analyze your logs and create a summary in this file:

SetupDiagResults.log

This file will be created in the folder that you run SetupDiag.exe from.

Post that file or the contents of it here, if you need help analyzing what it finds.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Download and run SetupDiag.exe. It does require .Net Framework 4.6, so you may have to install that first if you don't have it already.


*NET Framework 4.8* is already built into Windows 10.


----------



## garystop (Jun 25, 2021)

DRPC said:


> There is a tool called SetupDiag that might shed more light on the reason for the upgrade failure.
> 
> It is available here:
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/upgrade/setupdiag
> ...










ok its been awhile but here you go. uninstalled norton but still issues, got an install usb it completes but when it says ready to reboot it just goes to windows desktop and says install failed. Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## JesseDurkee (Nov 9, 2020)

Commonly Windows 10 update stuck at 61% due to incompatibility of Conexant audio driver. Other probable causes can be software conflict, corrupted update components, or faulty and missing system elements.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

In the log, there are 3 attempts at upgrading and 1 duplicate entry.

On 6/28 8:30:59 PM, it failed adding a boot entry to the BCD.
Error: 0x800701B1 - 0x50016

0x800701B1 basically means a device which does not exist was specified. 
0x50016 -> 5 = Uninstall stage, 16 = SP_EXECUTION_OP_CREATE_REGISTRY

So this error is from when the upgrade was rolling back, meaning it had already failed to install.
But there's no indication of what caused that failure.

The log then duplicates this same attempt (same start time, same error).

Then for both attempts on 6/29 at 3:24:52 PM and 5:23:08 PM, the log is unable to match to any known failure signatures, which leaves me with very little to go on.

I did note that on all attempts, Norton360 is the registered AV.
You say you uninstalled it. Perhaps you need to run the Norton Removal tool to fully remove it:
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v60392881

If that does not help, then it looks like a clean install may be necessary.


----------



## garystop (Jun 25, 2021)

DRPC said:


> In the log, there are 3 attempts at upgrading and 1 duplicate entry.
> 
> On 6/28 8:30:59 PM, it failed adding a boot entry to the BCD.
> Error: 0x800701B1 - 0x50016
> ...


OK thanks for the help i shall try this/


flavallee said:


> Your computer is running *Version 1909 Build 18363* which was released in November 2019.
> *Version 2004 Build 19041* was released in May 2020.
> *Version 20H2 Build 19042* was released October 2020.
> *Version 21H1 Build 19043* was released in May 2021.
> ...


Thanks for the version numbers. Clears things up for me.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You could not have done a clean install deleting ALL partitions on the drive then have it go back to the desktop. IF you had done a clean install, there would be nothing on the drive. Review instructions on how to do a clean install then reattempt.

Note when you clean install windows, it is best to have only the system drive connected. Pull the pw connectors from all other drives; both hd and optical. In addition, prior to doing any install it is a VERY good idea to have all of the drivers, utilities, etc in one place ie chipset/motherboard driver, sound driver, lan driver, and any utilities you normally use ie irfanview, 7zip, ccleaner, whatever. Put those all on a flash drive, external, etc.

It goes without saying however make *sure *you have a current backup of anything important. A clean install destroys ALL data on the drive so backup anything you want to keep.


----------

